# Windows Home Server Custom Build Error



## dburk152 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi, 

This is my first complete system build. I have everything installed correctly, however I believe my bios settings are incorrect. 

This is my setup and I'm looking to install windows home server.

ASUS M4A785-M AMD 785G Socket AM3 Motherboard 
AMD Athlon II X4 620 2.6Ghz AM3 CPU
Corsair Dominator 4096MB PC8500 DDR2 1066MHz 2x204 
3 Seagate 1.5TB Serial ATA HD 7200/32MB/SATA-3G 
Ultra LSP750 750w Power Supply 

When I boot the computer, it recognizes all the drives but gives me this message.

"Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key"

I do not have an optical or floppy drive installed. This computer is intended to be just a Server. Eventually, I will fill the additional 2 SATA ports with HDDs and install a SATA PCI Controller for additional ports. In the mean time, PLEASE HELP ME TO FIX THIS! I'm going nuts!


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

put in the windows disk

goto the bios and make the cd the first boot device. make sure a hard drive is enabled in the bios. 

if you have a RAID controller, configure RAID before installing.


----------

